

Please comment on my latest app: A bookmarking service with full text search. - StavrosK
http://historio.us/

======
shotgun
Just signed up and indexed a few pages. After seeing you're caching pages I
started thinking about privacy/security issues. Your privacy policy isn't very
reassuring. (DuckDuckGo does a great job at this:
<http://duckduckgo.com/privacy.html>)

Having the client perform the task of indexing is great, but it also means I
can index pages that only I am supposed to see. Which raises the question: are
you going to do anything with the index and cached pages I've built up? If I
index an interior facebook page, for example, will you ever expose the cached
content to other users of historious?

~~~
StavrosK
No, we're never going to show your content to other users (or to anyone else),
it's private. The policy is the same as del.icio.us's, I thought it was made
clear in there that we won't share anything, but I'll clarify it.

What we _might_ do is show lists of the ten most popular URLs, for example.
Since those are indexed by many people, nobody will be able to personally
identify anyone. We wouldn't even keep the page, but it's necessary for
reindexing things if something goes wrong (e.g. we are thinking of changing
the search engine, and it would require a wipe of everyone's history if we
didn't keep the pages).

In short, no, we will never show your cached pages or even your URLs, except
in very anonymized circumstances.

